# Handel: Israel in Ägypten



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The King's Consort / Robert King
Handel: Israel in Ägypten

Release Date March 18, 2016
Duration01:21:42
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober 26, 2015 - October 30, 2015
Recording Location
St. Jude's CHurch, London NW11

3


----------

